# L3010 W/740 hours Noisy PTO



## GIZWIZ (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey Guys, Fairly new to Tractors and trying to diagnose a noisy PTO especially when unloaded. Is there an easy way to determine if the tractor has an overrunning Clutch?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Kubota parts diagrams show some differences between gear drive tractors and hydrostats with regard to PTO shafts and gearing. It looks like both types involve a hydraulic clutch pack and a mechanical brake plate. I can't tell if an over running clutch is standard or an option. I would think if you have one you should be able to tell by applying effort to the PTO output shaft with the engine off. If the brake is holding, the clutch and drum should remain stationary. You should be able to turn the shaft(in direction of normal rotation) with some effort and feel/hear some sort of ratcheting effect going on inside. Turning it backwards it should lock.


----------



## GIZWIZ (Dec 29, 2019)

I appreciate the answer and I think it confirms my suspicion. Does not have an overrunning clutch. I am fairly sure I have a bearing issue on the PTO. Going to check oil and then open and inspect. Thanks again.


----------

